# MBTI and Music Genres



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

So I was thinking about music and how I find some genres and specific songs/pieces much more relatable than others. Sometimes it feels as though music understands me better than I understand myself, and sometimes I can sit back and enjoy it but there is no connection and it just is not me at all. 

I thought it would be fun to think about which genres are in general more representative of different types (and could therefore speak to them more). It would also be interesting to think about this in terms of functions, so please give that a shot if you'd like as well! I started some below, I haven't thought too much about them yet but wanted to get a list started. Obviously it needs to be expanded on (for types and genres), so go ahead!
:tongue:


Blues: ISTJ, ESFJ, ISFP


Country: ISFJ, ESFP, ENFP


Classical: INFJ, ENFJ, 


Jazz: ENFJ, ENTP, INFP, INFJ, ISFP


Pop: ESFJ, ESFP, ESTP, ENFP


Rock: ESFP, ESTP, INTP, ENTP


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not good with knowing genre names, but I think this is an interesting idea. Generally it seems like favorite music isn't that closely connected to type, judging from other music threads, but it certainly feels like there must be some kind of connection given how deeply people connect/relate to music. 

I'm INFP and the music that feels the most 'me' is classical and movie/game scores. The pure emotions without words I think is part of it. I find I connect much less with things that have a drum-beat keeping the time, and prefer a more flowing sound and subtle rhythm keeping - perhaps this relates to my lack of a sense of time? I like things with LOTS of different instruments or sounds going on rather than small quartets or whatever, because it makes for a grander atmosphere, perhaps this relates to my expansive imagination?


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Hmmm...

*ESTJ*: Country, Folk, Classic Rock, Classical Music
*ISTJ*: Oldies Pop, Classic Rock, Blues, Industrial, Classical Music
*ESTP*: Rap, Punk, Heavy Metal, Hardstyle, Extreme Metal, Industrial Rock
*ISTP*: Hard Rock, Heavy Metal, Extreme Metal, Dubstep, Industrial, Punk
*ESFJ*: Adult Contemporary, Soft Rock, Pop, Protest Song, Classical Music
*ISFJ*: Soft Rock, Pop, Adult Contemporary, Power Ballads, Classical Music
*ESFP*: Mainstream Pop, R&B, Rap, Electronic Dance Music, Dance, Disco, New Wave, Punk, Dance Pop, Techno
*ISFP*: Indie, Folk, Jazz, Punk, Art Rock, Chamber Pop, Dance Pop, Glam Rock, Classical Music
*ENTJ*: Heavy Metal, Extreme Metal, Progressive Rock, Classical Music, Progressive Metal
*INTJ*: Classical Music, Progressive Rock, Progressive Metal, Math Rock, Technical Death Metal, Extreme Metal
*ENTP*: Comedy Music, Experimental Music, Electronic, Progressive Rock, Indie, Nerdcore Rap, Nintendocore, Progressive Metal, Avant-Garde, Math Rock, Classical Music
*INTP*: Progressive Rock, Math Rock, Symphonic Rock, Experimental, Electronic, Avant-Garde, Jazz, Free Jazz, Jazz Fusion, Progressive Metal, Extreme Metal, Symphonic Metal, Musique Concrete, Noise, Nintendocore
*ENFJ*: Protest Song, Classical Music, Pop, Rock, Folk, Arena Rock, New Wave, Punk, Progressive Rock, Electronic, Adult Contemporary, Soft Rock
*INFJ*: Folk, Celtic Music, Experimental, Progressive Rock, Pop, Protest Song, Soft Rock, Dream Pop, Chillwave, Progressive Metal, Classical Music
*ENFP*: Experimental Pop, Chamber Pop, Classical Music, Progressive Rock, Punk, Metal, Dream Pop, Chillwave, Darkwave, Glam Rock, Avant-Garde, Rock, Indie
*INFP*: Dream Pop, Art Rock, Indie, Rock, Folk, Jazz, Progressive Rock, Symphonic Rock, Darkwave, Chillwave, Classical Music, Electronic, Metal, Experimental, Avant-Garde, Pop, Dance, New Wave, Progressive Metal, Blues


----------



## Nothing1 (Jan 22, 2014)

All genres: any type


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

INFP: I like almost any/every genre. I don't like country, I don't like the poppiest of pop, I like hip hop but nothing recent. That's about it.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Here is another thing that could be fun...let's try to type the music genres themselves (of course very rough and general, as there is so much variety in each).

So for instance, I'd see Jazz as xNxP because it's more abstract and so much about improvising, whereas I'd see classical mainly as xNxJ because while it's also more abstract, it's very planned and precise and structured (rhythmically and harmonically). Rock and roll might be more extraverted, whereas blues might be more introverted...you get the idea

What do you think?


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells (Apr 3, 2013)

You forgot

Genres nobody has ever heard of - INFP


----------



## morethanyouknow (Aug 31, 2016)

i'm more into pop, country, indie, classic(i could stand listening mozart all day long, it's rly fun), and grunge?
but, lately i listen to FOB as my work song, i am feeling cool :tongue:


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

What you listed was accurate for me,but I don't think its related to type,its mostly your culture.


----------



## dawson_wakeboards (Sep 5, 2016)

@leictreon 
I'm an ENFP and I approve this evaluation.


----------



## dawson_wakeboards (Sep 5, 2016)

@morethanyouknow
Good stuff! Do you like any alternative stuff? Like Cage the Elaphant, Weezer, or Blue october?


----------



## morethanyouknow (Aug 31, 2016)

dawson_wakeboards said:


> @morethanyouknow
> Good stuff! Do you like any alternative stuff? Like Cage the Elaphant, Weezer, or Blue october?


i never heard of them, i'm sorry. i listen to what's available. And no one introsuce me to them(Cage of the Elephant,etc), i also listen LP(from my sister), Greenday(boulevard of broken dream, idk who but it sounds very familiar to me, and nostalgic), Coldplay(whos not), Red Hot Chili Peppers(Scar tissue, sounds nostalgic). Some of them maybe i first heard when i was child and then rediscover when i'm teens.


----------



## dawson_wakeboards (Sep 5, 2016)

@morethanyouknow
No need to be sorry! But I like all of those bands too so thats cool!


----------



## valentinebruce (Sep 6, 2016)

What you listed was accurate for me,but I don't think its related to type,its mostly your culture.


----------



## 318138 (Oct 1, 2015)

Blessed Frozen Cells said:


> You forgot
> 
> Genres nobody has ever heard of - INFP


Ikr, I'm currently going through an 'Impressionist music obsession phase' and people are so friggin determined to categorise _Impressionist music_ with _classical music_, cos it's 'not pop'. :dry:


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

I doubt that there is any direct correlation between MBTI and music type, however, it seems like quite a couple rock stars are ESFPs, followed by ISFPs.

ESFP - My favorite music is grunge, punk rock, all sorts of rock, and ... yeah, you get it:wink:


----------



## pertracto (Sep 4, 2015)

ISTP and I can like any kind of genre; classical, gospel, hard rock, rap, pop, going from the 12th century to nowdays and whatever the language. 
I don't care about a style or genre, I care about good music


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm an ISTJ and I love poppy pop that sounds happy but is actually depressing. Also showtunes.

My tastes can be fairly eclectic, though. My car playlist has Britney Spears, Celtic Woman, and The Clash all rubbing shoulders. roud:


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Snowflake Minuet said:


> Here is another thing that could be fun...let's try to type the music genres themselves (of course very rough and general, as there is so much variety in each).
> 
> So for instance, I'd see Jazz as xNxP because it's more abstract and so much about improvising, whereas I'd see classical mainly as xNxJ because while it's also more abstract, it's very planned and precise and structured (rhythmically and harmonically). Rock and roll might be more extraverted, whereas blues might be more introverted...you get the idea
> 
> What do you think?


FUN!

I'll try... um.

Pop: ESFP, easy.
Rap: ESTP
Metal: ISTP
Classick Rock: ISTJ
Country: ESTJ
Traditional Pop: ESFJ
Folk: ISFJ
Indie Folk: ISFP
Electronic Dance Music: ENFP
Jazz: ENTP
Classical: INFJ
Prog Rock: INTP
Dream Pop: INFP
Arena Rock: ENFJ
(Darker) Classical: INTJ
National Anthems: ENTJ


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

leictreon said:


> FUN!
> 
> I'll try... um.
> 
> ...


Awesome list!!  (especially loving the INFJ - classical, INTJ darker classical, so perfect!!)


----------

